

Biohackers of the world, unite - tomaskazemekas
http://www.economist.com/news/technology-quarterly/21615064-following-example-maker-communities-worldwide-hobbyists-keen-biology-have

======
tabrischen
Kudoes to biohacking labs like BioCurious that makes synethetic biology more
accessible to public, similar to the way that hackerspaces have brought 3D
printing to everyone

